
Funk music legend Clyde Stubblefield dies at 73 - leothekim
http://host.madison.com/ct/entertainment/music/madison-funk-music-legend-clyde-stubblefield-dies-at/article_1937a6e4-9959-5c4e-81e8-e1ad1c59caec.html
======
jamest
This was sad to see.

I used to go dancing at "Funky Mondays" during college in Madison and loved
the soul he put into his music.

